# Tennessee Classic at Twin Oaks May 2017



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2017)

I apologize for being somewhat late for posting my Twin Oaks pictures. Just time and energy is to blame!!! Hope ya'll will still enjoy them none the less! We had a really good time this year!!! It was the 20th anniversary of the event, so we were all in celebration mode!!! Shoooot....what can I say but when we get together we usually are celebrating!!! One more year! Thank You Lord!!!
I wanna thank all my buddies from Georgia that came to!!! There was a right smart amount of ya'll there and I was very proud for you to see this heaven on earth!!! They are my extended family and I love them!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2017)

2nd batch: Friday


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2017)

3rd batch:


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2017)

4th batch: If you ever get a chance to go to The Tennessee Classic.....do it!!!! You might go to bigger shoots, more expensive shoots, farther away shoots....BUT YOU WILL NEVER FIND A BETTER SHOOT OR BETTER FOLKS TO BE WITH!!!


----------



## whossbows (May 31, 2017)

Good job Tomi


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2017)

Good pics! I miss that shoot, haven't been in a few years. Good to see some familiar faces still there.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 1, 2017)

As always, great tomigraphs! Hard to get those SGTP fellows to smile, wasn't it? 
I just have to make it up there one of these years. Thanks Tomi!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 2, 2017)

they even let Barry come up ... Bless their hearts ....


----------



## trad bow (Jun 10, 2017)

There was a guy that attended the shoot that played songs about the civil war. Anyone remember his name 
Jeff


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 25, 2017)

trad bow said:


> There was a guy that attended the shoot that played songs about the civil war. Anyone remember his name
> Jeff



Not sure who you mean. There were several fellas playing guitars etc and they played and sang.....so just not sure who you are talking about.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 25, 2017)

Al33 said:


> As always, great tomigraphs! Hard to get those SGTP fellows to smile, wasn't it?
> I just have to make it up there one of these years. Thanks Tomi!!!



They were smiling Al !!!!!!!


----------

